# Russian Sambo Encyclopedia



## RMACKD (Nov 13, 2004)

I looked on RMA.tv and it said this manual was out of stock. Does anyone know when it will be in stock again or where else I can buy it? Help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------

